# Re-Mapping



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Hi

Does anyone know if there is anyone in the Staffordshire or West Midlands area that will re-map engines.

Cheers
Anita


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Several of the remapping companies are national.

Not supposed to advertise on here, but several companies are recommended by MHF members, so a seach for re-mapping will bring these up.

HTH


----------



## andygrisswell (Dec 7, 2007)

PM sent


----------



## Chudders (Jul 5, 2008)

Whilst on the subject of re mapping, (which I am considering) if it is so good to carry out the procedure for what is not agreat deal of money, why do the vehicle manufacturers not do it as standard. It claims to improve performance and/or economy, surely this would be a major selling point on a new vehicle. Or are there downsides such as increased engine strain and wear etc. that would make it generally unsuitable.
Are there any answers before I go down this route,
Thanks all, Dave


----------



## trevorf (May 16, 2005)

I am no expert on engines, but have heard/read that manufacturers have to design engines for world markets and some countries do not have the high quality fuels we have in Europe. Hence they have to set up engines to run in all conditions. 
I am sure one of our resident re mappers will be along soon to give you a better answer than I can. 

Trevor


----------



## TR5 (Jun 6, 2007)

Trevor is correct in that fuels in other countries are not necessarily as refined as in europe.
Also the engines are basically designed for vans, vehicles that will hammer up and down the motorways at high speed for 1/4 million + miles or more. They are de-tuned to give longer service.
However, in a motorhome they are treated with more respect, are not generally hammered, and don't cover anywhere near the mileage.

You will do no harm to the engine by having it re-mapped, in fact you will probably find it runs smoother, quieter, and be easier to drive with more torque.


----------



## ingram (May 12, 2005)

Chudders said:


> Or are there downsides such as increased engine strain and wear etc. that would make it generally unsuitable.
> Are there any answers before I go down this route,
> Thanks all, Dave


Dave, this is not an answer but I was considering remapping for my 2006 2.8 Boxer, mainly because the gear ratios, especially fifth, meant lots of gear changing when driving at around the 50mph mark.

I have read everything and had opinions from people who have had it done and all seems positive but I have one or two reservations.

Most, ( all ?) of the companies who do this seem to be 'small' even 'one man bands'. That is ok, perhaps, but guarantees of, for instance, re-installation if the mapping is lost for some reason, will only be valid if that company or 'one man band' are still in business. Remember TB Turbo ( and probably others ). You don't actually get anything 'concrete' for your money unless you buy one of the 'plug in' boxes which. opinion has it, are not as good as a remap.

Some companies claim "up to 35% increase in power". Check with your insurance company: mine would only accept up to a 30% increase.

Many people who have eulogised about how good the remap is, claim that the extra power will allow acceleration from lower speeds in 5th gear without needing to change down. That sounds good and is actually exactly what I was looking for, until you consider the problems that have been reported on pre 2007 Boxers and Ducatos with fifth gear stripping, seemingly due to it being rather flimsy and not up to the job. I wonder if some of those 'vans with stripped fifth gears have been remapped and 'lugged' in fifth. Would you *really* want to put all that extra power through that little gear cog? I asked myself. No I wouldn't.

This is all just my opinion of course, and I haven't had my 'van remapped, and probably won't now. I may spend a lot of time in fourth gear but I am happy with the economy ( see left ) considering that I also use the diesel for heating/hot water.

Oh! one other thing. A lot of the positive comments about the remapping were to say how much faster one could drive and how much easier it is overtaking lorries etc. on motorways ............. well, I don't do rushing, motorways, or getting there a.s.a.p. so each to their own ........ 

Harvey


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

When a vehicle map is designes and all manufacturers are the same,they look at the whole world market place and at the worst fuel quality in what countries they are selling,they then instruct the ecu manufacturer bosch etc to install a map that will suit the poor fuel grades (for africa eg nigeria or uganda).this fuel is inferior quality compared to european fuel,the only way to get a modern diesel to run on poor fuel is to detune,unfortunately when you detune you end up with dead spots in the map and as anybody with the 2.8 jtd knows 60mph in top runs out of torque up hills,this is because there is a deadspot upto 2140rpm when the torque comes in.
We have our own designed bespoke modification for this engine giving 35% more bhp and torque,which is designed for a motorhome not a delivery van and has been fully tested in a motorhome for 6 months before it is even supplied to a customer.
The result
No More gear changing going up hills (less wear and tear on the gear box)
safer overtaking and pulling away from junctions.
better fuel economy
less stress driving the vehicle.
smoother engine running.
please feel free to contact me if you have any further questions or would like more information.
regards
Alex
Boosters uk Ltd


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

Boosters are you by any chance the guys who were at the Shepton show?


----------



## boosters (Nov 10, 2006)

we were at shepton and are at most of the motorhome shows,we will be at pickering this wekend,anybody please feel free to visit our stand for any advice.
Regards
Alex


----------



## josieb (Jan 20, 2008)

ah great. I spoke to you about a Caddy van and a Rapido merc in the Shepton area and I was supposed to ring you to arrange you calling in but I lost your number and I forgot who I was speaking to, so I am pleased to be back in touch


----------



## mgb (Dec 4, 2008)

Had my Rapido done by WOW
Fantastic improvement. We have just towed our Smart car down to the Black Forest and across to Brittany with fewer gear changes and improved fuel consumption compared to when we were NOT towing
The engine is quieter and smoother too
If you dont like the remap it is so simple to take it back to what it was and GET YOUR MONEY back within 3 months. I bet you dont though!
I have nothing to do with WOW other than being a satisfied custmenr- a rare occurence in the MH market!
Happy wheels
MGB


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

anita302 said:


> Hi
> 
> Does anyone know if there is anyone in the Staffordshire or West Midlands area that will re-map engines.
> 
> ...


I had a nasty experience with the first remap it was not done properly not surprisingly they went out of business. After a lot of searching I found Cartech here run by Harold Sykes who is a motorhomer himself and a member of this site. He came highly reccomended and did a superb job at the right price. He always answers the phone and emails and gave me a lot of help before I had it done answering my many questions honestly and promptly. He offers a mobile service and insists on a test drive, if you are not delighted he will put it back to the original and you won't owe him a penny. He came his wife and we felt they left as friends.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks guys for all your suggestions.  

A couple of days ago I didn't have a clue if there was anyone near to where I lived that could do re-mapping. Now I have loads to pick from

I have given them all to my hubby to contact and decide who to use.

Thanks again guys on MHF. Best tenner I've every spent.

All being well the re-map will be done next week and I shall let you know how it goes whilst we're away the following week. (We shall be towing)

Anita


----------



## mondo33 (Feb 17, 2009)

zappy61 said:


> anita302 said:
> 
> 
> > Hi
> ...


I got in touch with Harold last year to have my M/H chipped/remapped unfortunately he had trouble trying to do it...long story short he gave up with I must say PROFUSE apologies he said something was stopping the remap he gave up in the end ...give him his due he would'nt accept any payment whatsoever not even any fuel money

Somewhere on another forum (can't remember which) a motorhomer had his engine remapped and later his engine packed up ..his pistons had collapsed can any one confirm this or is it one of these urban myths!!


----------



## zappy61 (May 1, 2005)

mondo33 said:


> zappy61 said:
> 
> 
> > anita302 said:
> ...


Many others would have took your money and run, as in my first experience. I like truth and honesty, it may not be what you want to hear but you can accept it and move on. I found Harold to be that, thoroughly professional and a nice bloke to deal with.

Never heard of anyone's engine packing up after a re-map. I wouldn't have thought remapping could do that but I may be wrong.

Regards,

Graham


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

Up-date on the re-mapping.

We have now had it done and boy what a change in the performance.........its great  

We no longer struggle uphills any more with the toad on the rear, and as for passing HGV's and Caravans on the Motorway, we now fly past them.

I would say to anyone thinking of going down this route, go for it, well worth the money.

Anita


----------



## twinky (Aug 11, 2008)

Anita 

Would you mind PMing me with the details of who you went to in the end please. I also live in staffs.

Cheers


----------



## AlanandJean (Jun 25, 2008)

We had our 2.3 Autotrail Apache remapped a few months ago at one of the shows by WOW, and must say a 100% satisfied customer. Fantastic on the road and mph has gone from 22.5 mpg to 29.9 this weekend on the way back from Malvern show. Mind you I was only averaging 55mph but what a performance my car does'nt even do that.

The only slight down side to this performance and increased mpg is that sometimes I get a puff of black smoke from the exhaust when put my foot down to overtake.

Regards

Alan


----------



## anita302 (Feb 11, 2007)

We noticed some black smoke as well on the first trip out after it was done, but we were climbing the hill as the end of the M5 at the time  

Touch wood, not noticed any since

At present we are now in Looe, Cornwall on our second trip out in it since it was re-mapped and all went well

Anita


----------



## TDG (May 26, 2009)

The turbocharger is an integral part of any modern diesel engine and it's compressor characteristics and turbine nozzle area etc need to be carefully matched to the engine to perform to best effect.
Surely this matching is lost when an engine is remapped to increase power/torque by up to 35% :?:


----------

